# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Vectric Aspire 8.017 (x86 x64 )cấu hình nhẹ đầy đủ chức năng up cho ai cần dùng

## tranhung123456

đây là phần mềm dể học cho cnc đơn giản nhất 

link tải http://adl.uploadable.ch/file/BAUGrQ...Aspire8017.rar
hướng dẫn cài và thuốc
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2w...1-7-*****_tech

----------

son_heinz

----------


## son_heinz

Vào kéo file  báo lỗi bác ơi.

----------


## sieunhim

@son_heinz: em có cr@ck bản 8.0 bác cần thì e share, cái link kia thì bỏ nó đi nha bác.

----------

son_heinz, truongkiet

----------


## son_heinz

Vâng bác cho em xin. Em đang dùng bản 4.0

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> @son_heinz: Em có cr@ck bản 8.0 bác cần thì e share, cái link kia thì bỏ nó đi nha bác.


cho em xin link nha bác sieu nhim

----------


## truongkiet

bác sieunhim cho e xin link nha

----------


## sieunhim

em gửi các bác cái cr@ck của e nó. đã check lại là bản 8.07. Bản cài đặt các bác có thể lên trang chủ download về cài vào rồi chép đè file cr@ck vào là ok. Cái cr@ck này e đã check ok, bác nào ko tin tưởng có thể check lại trước khi xài.
Linkdown: *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2j...qoGpJkt_MYWDbQ*

----------

son_heinz

----------


## sieunhim

Linkdownload: *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2j...qoGpJkt_MYWDbQ*

Em đã check ok, bác nào ko tin tưởng có thể check lại. File cài đặt thì các bác cứ lên trang chủ của nó down bản mới nhất về cài vào, sau đó chép đè file cr@ck vào là ok

----------

QuangMinh81

----------


## QuangMinh81

Chào các anh em. Mình là Minh mình mới đăng ký làm thành viên của diễn đàn.
Mình đang tìm hiểu về phần mềm Vectric Aspire 8.07 mà tìm trên mạng mãi ko có bộ cài
Vậy trên diễn đàn a e nào có có thể cho mình xin bộ cài này được không? Mình đã có file crark của bạn sieu nhim rồi.
SDT cua minh 0914793395
Rất mong được các anh em giúp đỡ. Xin trân trọng cảm ơn.

----------

